# Помогите определить и оценить баян



## jeckan (20 Сен 2015)

Помогите определить и оценить баян. Название "Saha Gold" (это все что на нем написано, есть еще табличка на кофре, но там вообще ничего не видно). Довоенный 100%. Достался от прадеда. Предки говорят что в войну от немцев ныкали как могли. Юзался часто.
Уже перерыл все что можно. Нигде ничего подобного найти не могу.
Заранее благодарствую за помощь.


----------



## vev (20 Сен 2015)

*jeckan*, потрошка бы посмотреть... На этом форуме точно никого не заинтересует, но может оказаться востребован любителем старины. Надо больше информации


----------



## Kuzalogly (20 Сен 2015)

Во- первых, можно прочитать и Saxa Gold.Но это не важно.
Важно то, что эти слова- совершенно не обязательно название фирмы. Я видел баян немецкий, заказной, привезен военным, который освобождал Германию от фашизма. Так там вообще: "Николай Станкевич" было. Причём фирменно, не от руки стамеской. 
Я к  тому, что раньше модно это дело было, инструменты именовать ФИО заказчика, а то и ещё покруче. Это мог быть творческий псевдоним, или просто понравившееся словосочетание типа как поезд "Красная стрела". Он не стрела, он- поезд. Но вот назвали...

Надо его разобрать. Может, какое клеймо есть.


----------



## Kuzalogly (7 Окт 2015)

Тема вроде не моя, но прошу определить происхождение и качество баяна.

Баян лет 60 от роду, на клейме: "Облметаллопром. Фабрика баянов г. Свердловск". В правой- трёхголосый, резонаторы отличной выделки и обработки плоскостей. Два регистра. В басах- интересная схема резонаторов. Механика- живее всех живых, супер. Забил его в план- через 10 дней он будет как новый. Даже лучше, без аляповатостей в облицовке. Напоминает попытку сделать нечто "лучше чем ширпотреб". 
Кто сталкивался? Никак не вижу в поиске фабрику в Свердловске...


----------



## vev (7 Окт 2015)

*Kuzalogly*, а чего такого замечательного в нем. По выделке обычный ширпотреб. Ну может чуть повыше качество. Что такого специфического в басу. Составной резонатор чтоль? Голоса не видно на фото. А что со звуком? Залоги надо выпрямлять и переклеивать. Пружинки тоже переклеивать. Есть ли из-за чего время тратить?


----------



## Kuzalogly (7 Окт 2015)

Залоги и прочие вещи- переделаю. Прикольно разобраться. Сам процесс.

Всё ж интересно- если была в Свердловске фабрика баянов- почему нет данных? Как-то она бесследно пропала...
Вот такая у меня фишка. Уважать прошлые поколения. Кто-то, кого давно уже похоронили, создал инструмент. А я хочу этот инструмент восстановить, узнать его историю, и поиграть. Может, на небесах кому-то станет легче...
Причём мне всё равно, какой Ганс лепил послевоенный Хорх или Баркароллу. А наших, которые создавали инструменты, а потом просто были преданы забвению,- жаль. Мы их предали...


----------



## MAN (8 Окт 2015)

Kuzalogly (07.10.2015, 23:01) писал:


> Вот такая у меня фишка. Уважать прошлые поколения. Кто-то, кого давно уже похоронили, создал инструмент. А я хочу этот инструмент восстановить, узнать его историю, и поиграть. Может, на небесах кому-то станет легче...


 Целиком и полностью поддерживаю и горячо одобряю.


----------



## katshe (10 Окт 2015)

Доброго времени суток! Хочу продать дедушки аккордеон Скандали Супер 6 с ломанной декой 60 года. Переделан из клавишного в кнопочный. Кнопки-перламутр. Переделывался вручную. Мастер-золотые руки. В свое время инструмент в Москве произвел фурор за уникальное звучание. Инструмент эксклюзивный. В идельном состояии. Хранится в твердом кажаном кофре. Дедушка умер два года назад и инструмент лежит невостребованный. Очень жалко, так как это была его гордость. Интересна финансовая оценка и хотелось бы найти любящие и заботливые руки, которые вдохнут жизнь в давно молчавший инструмент.


----------



## vev (10 Окт 2015)

katshe писал:


> Доброго времени суток! Хочу продать дедушки аккордион Скандали Супер 6 с ломанной декой 60 года. Переделан из клавишного в кнопочный. Кнопки-перламутр. Переделывался вручную. Мастер-золотые руки. В свое время инструмент в Москве проищвел фурор за уникальное звучание. Инструмент эксклюзивный. В идельном состояии. Хранится в твердом кажаном кофре. Дедушка умер два года назад и инструмент лежит невостребованный. Очень жалко, так как это была его гордость. Интересна финансовая оценка и хотелось бы найти любящие и заботливые руки, которые вдохнут жизнь в давно молчавший инструмент.


Фото, адрес?...
Без того, чтобы слушать-смотреть, никакой "финансовой оценки" быть не может. Его стоимость в зависимости от того, что это, может колебаться в довольно широких пределах. Для начала фотографии в разных ракурсах, желательно и внутренности (то что под ажуркой и то, что внутри меха)


----------



## zet10 (10 Окт 2015)

Ага! Фото ,адресс... А зачем "политься",хозяину этого бесценного экспоната? Вобщем предлагаю Вам 150 тысяч рублей и забираю этот мастеровой шедевр.


Кстати а как фамилия дедушки была?


----------



## vev (10 Окт 2015)

*zet10*, не адрес конечно же, но город, где сие чудо находиться, знать то неплохо...


----------



## zet10 (10 Окт 2015)

В Москве наверное))..."в свое время в Москве инструмент произвел фурор",пишет владелец сия чуды...


----------



## katshe (10 Окт 2015)

zet10 () писал:В Москве наверное))..."в свое время в Москве инструмент произвел фурор",пишет владелец сия чуды...Этот инструмент жил в Евпатории и на нем играл брат дедушки. Он ездил по всему Союзу в свое время и играл на нем.  Я не знаю, насколько инструмент "крут",  но дедушка его очень ценил и знал там каждую деталь, он его и переделывал на кнопочный, так как Валентину было удобнее на нем играть. Я -не музыкант, и далека от творчества и музицирования, в связи с чем и задаю вопрос знающим. Поэтому, ирония меня немного обескураживает...


----------



## katshe (10 Окт 2015)

vev/ писал:


> katshe писал:Доброго времени суток! Хочу продать дедушки аккордион Скандали Супер 6 с ломанной декой 60 года. Переделан из клавишного в кнопочный. Кнопки-перламутр. Переделывался вручную. Мастер-золотые руки. В свое время инструмент в Москве проищвел фурор за уникальное звучание. Инструмент эксклюзивный. В идельном состояии. Хранится в твердом кажаном кофре. Дедушка умер два года назад и инструмент лежит невостребованный. Очень жалко, так как это была его гордость. Интересна финансовая оценка и хотелось бы найти любящие и заботливые руки, которые вдохнут жизнь в давно молчавший инструмент. Фото, адрес?...
> Без того, чтобы слушать-смотреть, никакой "финансовой оценки" быть не может. Его стоимость в зависимости от того, что это, может колебаться в довольно широких пределах. Для начала фотографии в разных ракурсах, желательно и внутренности (то что под ажуркой и то, что внутри меха)


Крым. Симферополь. Сфотографировать смогу в понедельник-он хранится у родителей.  Раскрыть его сама не смогу-опасаюсь что-то нарушить, возможно смогу найти специалиста, который его откроет.. . Я понимаю, сто его для оценки нужно увидеть и услышать, но я не знаю крымских аккордеонистов, которые могли бы адекватно оценить и дать заключение. Вообще сомневаюсь,  что они есть в Крыму...


----------



## vev (10 Окт 2015)

*katshe*,

Какая такая ирония? Вы не даете никакой информации и хотите, чтобы оценили? 
Привозили мне не так давно "чудо" про которое столько всего замечательного рассказывали. И стоимость была огого, но даже при беглом осмотре было видно какое это фуфло, не стоящее и копейки. А тоже про Скандалли рассказывали...

Ну а вот теперь ирония: я бы фамилию дедушкиного брата при продаже не называл бы 

P.S. если нужны аккордеонисты в Крыму, могу дать контакт в Севастополе


----------



## zet10 (10 Окт 2015)

Екатерина,советую Вам сфотографировать инструмент и выложить фото нам на обозрение,тогда я уверен что мы бы безошибочно определили стоимость Вашего инструмента!


----------



## katshe (10 Окт 2015)

*katshe*,

Какая такая ирония? Вы не даете никакой информации и хотите, чтобы оценили? 
Привозили мне не так давно "чудо" про которое столько всего замечательного рассказывали. И стоимость была огого, но даже при беглом осмотре было видно какое это фуфло, не стоящее и копейки. А тоже про Скандалли рассказывали...

Ну а вот теперь ирония: я бы фамилию дедушкиного брата при продаже не называл бы 

P.S. если нужны аккордеонисты в Крыму, могу дать контакт в Севастополе[/b]Я просто никогда раньше не занималась реализацией аккордеонов,  поэтому и не знаю,  что нужно для оценки. Вы сказали-теперь знаю, фото выложу. Все, что пишу про инструмент-это в со слов родственников,  поэтому объективно оценить его не могу. Вижу, что выглядит здорово, на него даже смотреть приятно, а насколько он реально "чудо"-бог его знает...Если поделитесь координатами аккордеониста-буду крайне признательна. Пс. фамилию уберу.


----------



## katshe (10 Окт 2015)

zet10 писал:


> Екатерина,советую Вам сфотографировать инструмент и выложить фото нам на обозрение,тогда я уверен что мы бы безошибочно определили стоимость Вашего инструмента!


Спасибо. В понедельник выложу.


----------



## Kuzalogly (15 Окт 2015)

Цитата:


> Тема вроде не моя, но прошу определить происхождение и качество баяна.
> 
> Баян лет 60 от роду, на клейме: "Облметаллопром. Фабрика баянов г. Свердловск". В правой- трёхголосый, резонаторы отличной выделки и обработки плоскостей. Два регистра. В басах- интересная схема резонаторов. Механика- живее всех живых, супер. Забил его в план- через 10 дней он будет как новый. Даже лучше, без аляповатостей в облицовке. Напоминает попытку сделать нечто "лучше чем ширпотреб".
> Кто сталкивался? Никак не вижу в поиске фабрику в Свердловске...


Итоги.
Баян полностью восстановлен. Перезалиты все резонаторы. Переклеены меха, всё сделано.
Вывод- инструмент устарел. Резонаторов много, три голоса в правой и составные басы, расход воздуха огромен. Из-за качества советских голосов. А ответ- слабый.
Итог: баян уезжает к моему наставнику. Он специалист. Будет ставить цельнопланки. Получится или нет- скажу через пару месяцев.


----------



## MAN (16 Окт 2015)

katshe (10.10.2015, 21:20) писал:


> Переделан из клавишного в кнопочный. Переделывался вручную.


Вот по этому пункту хотелось бы сделать небольшое замечание. Не с целью поиронизировать, а просто для внесения полной ясности. Дело в том, что, насколько известно мне, никакого поточного автоматизированного промышленного оборудования, равно как и технологии, специально предназначенных для переделывания клавишных аккордеонов в кнопочные, нет и никогда нигде не существовало. Стало быть уточнение о ручном способе переделки инструмента не имеет смысла. Если Вам известно что-либо опровергающее мои слова, прошу поделиться информацией.


----------



## MuxauJI (17 Окт 2015)

katshe писал:


> *katshe*,
> Если поделитесь координатами аккордеониста-буду крайне признательна.


Здравствуйте!В Симферополе есть муз. училище им. П.И. Чайковского на улице Набережной,можно туда зайти.Спросите  Лобанова Валентина Анатольевича(можно застать его часов в 11 по средам и пятницам), Толмачёва Анатолия Анатольевича или Бацюра Алексея Владимировича,они могут помочь.
Если же информации, которую они дадут, будет недостаточно,то в КУКИиТ на Киевской есть баянных дел мастер - Карасанов Руслан Нюсретович,он точно поможет, всё разъяснит и если надо - починит.


----------



## ze_go (17 Окт 2015)

MuxauJI (17.10.2015, 05:32) писал:


> Если же информации, которую они дадут, будет недостаточно,то в КУКИиТ на Киевской есть баянных дел мастер - Карасанов Руслан Нюсретович,он точно поможет, всё разъяснит и если надо - починит.


 передавайте ему привет от меня (Чефранов Владимир Георгиевич), заодно и Валику Лобанову и Анатолию Анатольевичу...


----------

